# A pigeon person, me? never!



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It has been nearly one year now that "Tooter "came into our lives.Thinking back to two years ago, when we had a small family of pigeons living in a bird crawl space between our attic area and the built-in shed, the thought of having pigeons practically living in our house never came to my mind much except maybe in the morning when they would "coooo" and "goog-alcog goog-goog-algoog" over and over again. I recall my wife Bev saying how soothing the sound was as the sounds echoed out from our living room closet.I also remember telling my wife last winter that in the Spring I was planning on chasing the pigeons out and covering the opening with some sort of fencing.She argued that they are not hurting anything, so I dismissed that thought from my mind. All of a sudden the pigeons that lived up there for several years all of a sudden vacated their home.I believe Tooter (our pijjie)was one of the dwellers that lived there.Bev found him hurt and bleeding on our front steps .He had been a victim of careless teenagers shooting their BB guns.Well, that can very well be another story for a different day, but now I see pigeons in a totally different prospective. I often wonder why our pigeons left their "loft" and wonder why we do not have more.We are blessed with 5 brown squirrels, one black one, numerous sparrows, starlings, cardinals,speckled birds, blue jays, and some sort of larger black( crows?)
Every day when I go outdoors to feed our wild animals, I always look up in hopes of finding a stray pigeon!  Oddly enough, just up the street(oh equivilent of 2 blocks) there is a team of pigeons that roost on a house roof all the time. Across the street is a Bag 'n Save supermarket, and every time I am checking out I admire their formations and am sometimes tempted to try and lure them to my place. And to add pain to injury, on my way to work, oh just another mile, is a flock of feral pigeons, and one very beautiful solid white one as well.Isn't strange how peoples minds change? Believe me, NEVER SAY NEVER!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I know exactly how you felt*

Believe me, I was taught to feel no sympathy towards pigeons by my mother. She was a city girl so she saw them all the time where she lived but a few years after she married, our family moved to the suburbs and I don't recall ever seeing any pigeons before there. It was just only recent that I noticed some had moved in to our local mall. That's when I came across Hectoria. She was bold enough to trust me for the first time so we became fast friends. That's also when I noticed how cute pigeons were because it was the first time I saw one so close.

My mother still regards pigeons as dirty birds, but for that matter, all birds could be considered dirty when you think of it. I've tried showing her pix of them that I had taken with my camera but she still does not like them. Some of them are really pretty birds.

The funny thing is that when I go to feed Hectoria and her friends, not once did they mess my car and they wait patiently for their food. I love to see them come over. But every day when I go to work, I'll notice crap all over my car from the lovely song birds. I think pigeons are getting a bad rap.

I love pigeons. They're cute, personable and very trusting. How many wild birds do you know that are comfortable getting close to people on a daily basis?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Yep!*

It is really great how we can all relate to one another on PigeonTalk.com,isn't it?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

"My ferals" poop on me and the car when they see me.....I thought that it meant that they were happy to see me.
fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*As a matter of poop....I mean FACT!*

They ARE happy to see you.  Their muscles contract and expand because they see you, and it "just happens".It is a moment they experience which they have no control over. I don't mind it so much when "matter" happens to evolve on my "pigeon smock" but when I get "touched" on my head, ok it is time to roost somewhere else!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

LOL  ....I don't know, in some cultures, I've heard it's good luck to get "touched" on the head.  

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very funny Lin! Ya never know, this might just promote scalp stimulation and hair regrowth in my thinning area!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Snicker!!!
Daryl
Off to work. Talk to you all later.


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have to admit that if somone had told me three years ago that I would have homing pigeons and enjoy them so much..I would not have believed them! Once bitten by these pidges...they are a joy to watch!

CR


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

We've all been bitten by the Vamp Pigeon!  It sucked our blood, and now we are doomed to love all pigeons for the rest of our crazy existences!  



My roller pigeon just hatched a baby, but it's a cross-breed between a roller and a fantail or a high-flyer. WHAT to do. XP


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

When Tooter was injured, that was the day your whole way of looking at pigeons changed. Something good seems to always come out of something bad.

A lot of us here, changed out attitude about pigeons because of finding that first injured or needy bird.

Garye, I appreciated what you said too. I'm sure glad you didn't listen to what your mom said, that poor bird you rescued wouldn't be alive today.

I'm one of those that never formed a negative opinion about pigeons, as my dad introduced me to the art and skill of homing pigeons when I was little. I never had an idea back then, that people could think so negatively about pigeons.

You all have your own wonderful stories, and I feel we are all blessed to know the truth about these wonderful birds, and to be able to share with others. 

I may have loved pigeons all along, but I got to meet a whole lot more pigeons and their people thru this forum, so I consider myself blessed too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm embarrassed to say I never noticed pigeons much, until I found a baby floating down the November river over six years ago. Now I have had over 200 in my care at one time or another, with 25-ish who will be with me forever, and of course I notice hundreds of them every day, no matter where I am. Especially in my own backyard!  I don't know how I went so long without them but am so enchanted by these special little creatures, I will never be pigeon-less again.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Two Years Later...*

My goodness, this thread is "retro" now! When I look back to February 2005, I only had one, our Tooter. I never thought of my self really as a "pigeon person", but looking at myself, my family, and our EIGHT pet pigeons, I definately believe in NEVER say NEVER! Avalona Pigeon, thanks for bringing this old post up!



ok, so now I guess I am a pigeon person!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

maryjane said:


> I don't know how I went so long without them but am so enchanted by these special little creatures, I will never be pigeon-less again.


Here here MJ! I second that!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> I may have loved pigeons all along, but I got to meet a whole lot more pigeons and their people thru this forum, so I consider myself blessed too.


A big AMEN to that Treesa!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> My goodness, this thread is "retro" now! When I look back to February 2005, I only had one, out Tooter. I never thought of my self really as a "pigeon person", but looking at myself, my family, and our EIGHT pet pigeons,


When I joined this forum I had 5 pigeons , now I have 80!

But what surprised me most over these years is the number of pigeon lovers that I have met. At one time I thought I was the only one in the world. LOL

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Like MaryJane I never really noticed them ... they just didn't register with me. Until, that is, I found a tired racing pigeon in my lounge, who had come through the open balcony door in search of water and food and shade. 

Then I had two ferals who lived on the balcony for 18 months ... now, years later, I have a pair who are just coming up to the end of their third year of residence out there, plus a few who roost on the window ledge at night, plus the visitors who enjoy their bath and good pigeon food....

My resident pair have just decided, after it's been out there over a year, to use the nesting box I tucked into a corner for them ... guess they had enough of getting rained on in their plant tub 

John


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Victor,
> 
> LOL  ....I don't know, in some cultures, I've heard it's good luck to get "touched" on the head.
> 
> Linda


Linda,

In the Uk - it is supposed to be lucky to be pooped on by any bird!!  

Tania xx


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

kittypaws said:


> Linda,
> 
> In the Uk - it is supposed to be lucky to be pooped on by any bird!!
> 
> Tania xx


Ah, then next time one of the aviary pigeons (always seems to be the same one) waits until I'm in position under a perch and lets fly ... I shall thank him 

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Im still waiting for all that luck to kick in , after all these years of bein pooped on I sure hope it doesnt hit me all at once lol


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I guess the biggest thing that I've lucked-out on is getting more poop
on myself and my vehicle.... 

You could say it's been a real 'windfall'  

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I get pooped on by the "mother load" everytime I pick up and check on one of my "mothers-to-be", or "fathers-to-be." 

Since the poops are BIGGER, I hope I have MORE good luck too!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I had one poop on my just styled hair, several weeks ago ,ust as I was about to leave for an important meeting. All I can say is, THANK GOODNESS FOR HATS!
It turned out to be a very good meeting.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Charis said:


> It turned out to be a very good meeting.


I'm telling ya, it brought you good luck...not the hat either.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL...sure enjoy this thread!

Have always liked pigeons even though I often heard the phrase I won't repeat! One day I found out about Cornell's Project Pigeon Watch and learned more about pigeons through the info they sent.

Then, I found Squeaks. Who would have thought! Especially with the 4 cats I had at the time! I just remember thinking, I will not let this bird die without a fight and will do all I can to get him well! Subsequent adventures just proved that "when something is meant to be, everything falls into place!" My life changed forever.

Before I knew it, I met Cindy (AZ Whitefeather), found out about Pigeon Talk and met wonderful "family" from all over the world...linked by a love of pigeons (and in many cases, other animals too).

And, before permanent vacation (retiring), was fortunate to follow the family dynasty of Peter Pied Piper, the SUPERB Frank Lloyd Wright Pigeon Nest Builder of Arizona State University fame!

Yes, indeed, once a pigeon person, _always_ a pigeon person!


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Linda,
> 
> In the Uk - it is supposed to be lucky to be pooped on by any bird!!
> 
> Tania xx


Thats cheered me up then,coz i`ve been bombed twice,once by a seagull on a beach in Wales,when i was 10 and then smack in the eye by a pij in our town centre when i was 11 or 12 ! I`m 48 now and still waiting for some luck,though perhaps i have had some but didn`t know it ! LOL.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Strange things always seem to happen.
The other day I happened to see a feral pigeon right in the entranceway of a McDonald's picking at the concrete. I had seem him before, he has all of the toes missing from one foot and was skittish about my trying to get near him before. This particular McDonalds is at the corner of one of the busiest intersections in downtown Chicago. I went to the curb and whistled at him, and he came over. I had some unsalted peanuts that I put down in a little pile at my feet and stood there to block people walking by from kicking them. He put his head down and ate like he hadn't eaten for days. After he had enough, I picked up and started across the street intersection. About half way across something prompted me to look back. There he was standing at the curb watching me go, almost like a little kid that is thinking of running after you. 
Hopefully I will see him again.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Grimaldy, that was so nice of you. It is a good, but yet sad story. They can get to your heart can't they?


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

I tell you Victor, sometimes its hard to walk down the street with your eyes full of tears for the poor little devils.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

maryjane said:


> I don't know how I went so long without them but am so enchanted by these special little creatures, I will never be pigeon-less again.


Maryjane, you took the words right out of my mouth.
Long ago, I told my husband that I would never want to be without a pigeon. 
May we always be blessed with the opportunity of sharing our lives with pigeons.

Phyll


----------

